# We Did It!!!



## fairhavenmagick (Jan 19, 2011)

Just got back from a UKC show weekend- Halo got her last competition win and is now SAR K9 UCh Mithril's Vintage Halo!
Last week getting her SAR certification, this week finishing her championship. My special, fantastic poodle dog! 

This show was at the same location at our very first show. Today, the first first poodle she went up against showed up (who beat her then). That's the poodle she beat for her last competition win. What a circle.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Many congratulations to both of you - another poodle with both brains and beauty!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

_*CONGRATULATIONS*_ to a _special, fantastic poodle_ and her owner!! She really is quite remarkable, as are you.:clap2: Celebrate BIG!! :cheers:You're both CHAMPIONS in my book!!:cheers2:


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

That is just wonderful news. I hope you got a champ pic you can post. Congrats.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Congratulations! I love hearing about our "titled" poodles!! Good job.


----------



## Marcoislandmom (Mar 15, 2012)

Congratulations on the championship. Your baby deserves a great big kiss.


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

*CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!*

Well done!!!!


----------



## fairhavenmagick (Jan 19, 2011)

Thanks everyone!!!

And no, unfortunately I didn't get a photo done. I had to leave before the end of the show. But I did meet someone else with a Ch. standard so who knows, maybe will be able to build a Champion class for our Grands.

Today was back to the grind- SAR training. She tackled searching a dark cave for the first time today. No problems, she even waited for me on the way out- she wanted to make sure I didn't get left behind in the dark cave!


----------

